# Big D



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

A recent pic. of Duncan after a quick groom. We were walking up to the grass to play ball. He loooooves playing ball!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVE him!!:biggrin: Such a dashing boy!! Hope to get to meet him in the next few months!:happy:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> LOVE him!!:biggrin: Such a dashing boy!! Hope to get to meet him in the next few months!:happy:


Thanks! I hope to meet you and your gang too! I hope it all comes together....so much fun it would be!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like that - Big D!
Duncan is such a big handsome boy.
I love it when you post pictures of him!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome young man he has turned into. Weren't you just posting little black fluffball baby pictures?! *stares at the 110lb baby on my own couch...* 
wow, time flies!
And you need to post pics of him more often!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

He's beautiful, love his look!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I just have to say that a friend of mine just got a new Quarter horse to show, and her barn name for him is Big D! Lol I thought it was funny!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Big D is a stud!!! Can't wait to meet him soon!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Look at that handsome boy!!! I just wanna take him and bury my face in 'em! He probably wants me to, too...


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh I just love Big D! He's sooooo huggable!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

oh! great pics you have


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's such a pretty boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

I Just love him! Did you noticed yet a change in his personality regarding being more dominant? My Tosa started doing this now, at 11 months although usualy is between 12 and 18months old. He is more stuborn now and for the first time he tryed to attack a Great Dane. Thankfully he was on the leash. He has been highly socialized and educated since i got him at 2 months. Did this happened to Duncan?


----------



## nykea (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this cutie little face...  Btw, do you groom him yourself? Good job! 
BRT, it is just the start!! My boy is reaching 3 years now (he will be 3 in the end of September). There is a change in behaviour when they are about a year old, then when they are 18 months, then about 2 years and then continuously they get more confident. My dog never "attacked" another dog, but sometimes he tries his strength with other males. When it's off the lead he is just a bully, it's usually when the leashes are being put on they (both him and other males) put a bit of rumbbling on. But the only serious fights he's been in were caused by other dogs attacking him without any warning, he didn't even see them coming. It happened 5 times, 1 when he was really small, maybe 4-5 months old, a staffie just came out of nowhere and went for his throat.... luckily there was our big bro, another RBT a year and a half at the time. Then 3 times attacked by the same boxer, with the owner saying every signle time the same story that it has never happened before and just last week another staffie :/ His owner was so wasted that didn't react at all, and my partner had to kick the staffie to get him off our dog.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes....Duncan has had a few changes in demeanor. He is now almost 15 months old and very confident. I have taught him the leave it command because he will immediately accept a challenge and not back down. I have gotten to where when we see another dog I tell him to leave it so he knows to just ignore. And he does. So far no fights and I keep my fingers crossed that there won't be any! LOL.

We don't go to dog parks either.....that's a mess just waiting to happen!

ETA: yes....I do groom him myself. I get better with each groom!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> because he will immediately accept a challenge and not back down.


That´s exactly how Tosa is turning!


----------



## nykea (Jun 15, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> We don't go to dog parks either.....that's a mess just waiting to happen!


Do you mean other dogs attacking Duncan for no reason? that's a pain... But on a different forum for blackies there was a thread on the behaviour, and there is quite a lot of people who are kind of proud that their blackie is nice to people they know and not so nice to strangers. I know it's their character and I love them for that as well, but I put a lot of hard work to socialisation when he was a puppy, and now even more when he's almost adult. He doesn't like men much, and I respect that, so when people on the street ask me if they can touch him, I select only few that I know he will accept, don't want to force him to anything. But in the same time I try to take him to as many places as possible, in last months mostly camping with groups of people consisting mostly of men, so he is getting better at tolerating them. I think that although we want them to have a high protection drive, we should also strive at them being sociable enough not to lash at everyone who approaches us. And unfortunately there is a lot of stupid owners who think that "this is the way they are, so I will just isolate him and be proud of my true guard dog" :/ Not saying that about you!!! Just stirred the thoughts I had after reading that other forum.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you and david need to sleep with one eye open, for i covet big d and tobi LOL


----------

